# Need some help please



## grayzone (Jun 11, 2012)

K... so here is the story..
A few weeks ago, i did a trade with a member and gave away a female T. plumipes for a molt sexed female Lp, and a supposed M. cabocla that was given to her (which she included as a freebie)
I posted about it in a thread, and soon discovered it is in fact NOT a M. cabocla and an un ID'd tarantula. I would post these pics in the ID section, but there are many and i also want to point out that she told me that after a molt, this t has a nice blue sheen to it (http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzpqq9rGJF1r99eh4o1_1280.jpg  pic of it freshly molted when the spider was still in her care)  here are more shes given me permission to post 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 104627
View attachment 104628
View attachment 104629


The other day i took these to try and get it ID
View attachment 104630

View attachment 104631


only thing is.. now its brown again... I cant find a molt, and am unsure if these pics were the blue tint she is speaking on.. Either way, this thing is fast and awesome, but i was likely playing with a OW t and unwise to the fact lol. I am more than happy with this thing, just wish i knew what it was so i could have a better grip on its husbandry... Anybody game to guess? it is one helluva burrower and as you can see above it webbs pretty good too.
Its also fast as greased lightening... damn near OBT fast...
sorry if this thread breaks rules, i just would like to narrow it down   SO FAR im thinking Chilo, however Selenocosmia effra has been suggested as well


----------



## grayzone (Jun 11, 2012)

NOTHING YET?? man this may be tougher than i thought


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 11, 2012)

grayzone said:


> NOTHING YET?? man this may be tougher than i thought


the description and abdomen is screaming chilobrachy sp.
They are heavy ow burrowers that web as much if not more than gbbs.

I keep mine haplo style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jun 11, 2012)

I want to say Monocentropus balfouri. But at the same time I don't. I am not sure.


----------



## Shell (Jun 11, 2012)

RozenMaidenGirl said:


> I want to say Monocentropus balfouri. But at the same time I don't. I am not sure.


Not M. balfouri, the balfouri that I have pics of at that size look nothing like that...

Steve, with the description of burrowing plus webbing, Chilobrachys or Selencosmia could be what it is....I'm really not sure, I would say keep it moist like most other burrowers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Jun 11, 2012)

RozenMaidenGirl said:


> I want to say Monocentropus balfouri.


 wouldnt that be sweet lol.. ive googled images, and it looks sort of similar, but im not holding my breath:biggrin: i doubt somebody would mix those up.. 
I guess i will keep taking all suggestions as a possibility until it gets a bit bigger.. Im sure it will develop some sort of characteristic that i can use to ID it...even if it DOESNT, ill be able to narrow it down

---------- Post added 06-11-2012 at 04:49 PM ----------

ive talked to the OG shipper of the t (who gave it to the member that gave it to me) and he says that 
"The MC I got was from a person here on the boards.  She or I could have mixed it up packing or unpacking.  The only other sling it could be is a LP, PZB, N. chromatus, MC, or Chaco. Those were the only ones I had at the time."  the bolded text was straight from my email.. i guess i can contact him again, to see who HE got it from 

Its a process , but i WILL fig it out. The info chase is kind of fun


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jun 11, 2012)

grayzone said:


> wouldnt that be sweet lol.. ive googled images, and it looks sort of similar, but im not holding my breath:biggrin: i doubt somebody would mix those up..
> I guess i will keep taking all suggestions as a possibility until it gets a bit bigger.. Im sure it will develop some sort of characteristic that i can use to ID it...even if it DOESNT, ill be able to narrow it down


Oh man, it would be sweet if it was! ( I would love to have one some day).
Best of luck on IDing this cutie! Keep me posted. I would love to know what it is.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 11, 2012)

Shell said:


> Not M. balfouri, the balfouri that I have pics of at that size look nothing like that...
> 
> Steve, with the description of burrowing plus webbing, Chilobrachys or Selencosmia could be what it is....I'm really not sure, I would say keep it moist like most other burrowers.





RozenMaidenGirl said:


> Oh man, it would be sweet if it was! ( I would love to have one some day).
> Best of luck on IDing this cutie! Keep me posted. I would love to know what it is.


Thanks for the heads up, and your opinions ladies.. it is a start. I will be adding new pics to this thread whenever it molts next and every future molt afterward until it gets figured out. 
I dont ever see myself trading or selling a t that i havent ID, so this thing is a keeper till somethin happens


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jun 11, 2012)

It doesn't look like it has urticating hairs, I'd second Shell's suggestion and keep it as an OW fossorial species until it shows its adult colors as a precaution.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Jun 11, 2012)

thats the plan.. Im leaning toward Chilo personally, but Selenocosmia has been thrown out there by Shell and other people whose word i trust as well. I like surprises, so this is definitely the coolest freebie ive ever received. M or F this thing will be a keeper due to the lengths of ID'ing  ill likely have to go through.


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 11, 2012)

I have no clue but I just want to wish you luck on IDing it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 11, 2012)

grayzone said:


> thats the plan.. Im leaning toward Chilo personally, but Selenocosmia has been thrown out there by Shell and other people whose word i trust as well. I like surprises, so this is definitely the coolest freebie ive ever received. M or F this thing will be a keeper due to the lengths of ID'ing  ill likely have to go through.


hmm for chilo after looking for ids forever perhaps it could be C.huahini/andersoni (rare!)/guanxiensis/dyscolus?
keep it haplo style my friend!

oh dont get bitten, a friend of mine got tagged by a unidentified chilo that i gave him as a freebie as well (same size as yours) and he said it felt like his "hand got run over by a tractor".

---------- Post added 06-11-2012 at 08:05 PM ----------

holy crap, it looks just like pictures of your as well.....he also told me it matured out on him at 2.5 inches....


----------



## grayzone (Jun 11, 2012)

wesker12 said:


> oh dont get bitten, a friend of mine got tagged by a unidentified chilo that i gave him as a freebie as well (same size as yours) and he said it felt like his "hand got run over by a tractor".


 You mean Valto? he told me about it



wesker12 said:


> holy crap, it looks just like pictures of your as well.....he also told me it matured out on him at 2.5 inches....


 do you have pics of the t? I will check Valtos gallery or pic thread to see if its similar..

---------- Post added 06-11-2012 at 06:26 PM ----------

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=26312&catid=member&imageuser=63561 this the one? 2 people have replied sai yok and i really take ONE of their words for it 
Not sure if this is the same tho.. mine is actually more around 2" ATM .. i dont see the coloration on the carapace , but thanks for the heads up .. this coming molt will tell. It was real black looking like a week ago, but i just checked a bit ago and it is brown. it hasnt grown, no exuvium, and the fangs are black but it wont eat... IM ASSUMING it didnt molt, but IDK.. i will try feeding it again in a few days .. if it eats it molted lol


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 11, 2012)

grayzone said:


> You mean Valto? he told me about it
> 
> 
> do you have pics of the t? I will check Valtos gallery or pic thread to see if its similar..
> ...


Yes, and yes.
Chilobrachy sp. sai yok would be pretty awesome!
Dyscolus would be even cooler though 
I love black old world ts!

Try feeding it, ive had tarantulas fast for reasons other than premolt and then randomly start eating again (my G.pulchripes)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 11, 2012)

Im leaning towards Selenocosmia, or possibly Phlogius. But i havent owned any Phlogius, so im winging it there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 11, 2012)

it DOES resemble a small peerboomii LCF or the crassipes found here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?99838-Mitchell-s-picture-thread but its still too small to be sure.

---------- Post added 06-11-2012 at 07:51 PM ----------

look here too..
http://thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?1260-Selenocosima-peerboomi
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/5761457-post1.html  crassipes is 3rd down


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 11, 2012)

Have Steve Nunn look at it, he's a amazing at identifying a lot of tarantulas!
take better pictures as well - preferably with and without flash to ensure a positve id, maybe ventrals as well if you want to go all out.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 12, 2012)

just did wesker.. i sent him a PM and a email actually.. hope to see a reply one day.


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 12, 2012)

grayzone said:


> just did wesker.. i sent him a PM and a email actually.. hope to see a reply one day.


Hahaha he will reply asap unless he's caught up in other stuff - also he's not from the US and frequents other sites such as BTS often.


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

Do tarantulas have differences with eye clusters among the different genus? Of course getting a zoomed in pic of the little guys eyes would be fun I'm sure. I'm just curious if a specialist would be helped by it or if they are similar across the board...


I definitely think OW and Chilobrachys seems on the money IMHO. It does not look like my Phlogius slings although to be fair I've only seen them fully once or twice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 12, 2012)

hell yea there are eye differences.. i actually was thinking along the same lines when i posted the above links.. I will try my best to break out the micro lense for the iphone and see what i cant snap


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice. I was like 'I should know the answer to this considering I'm constantly staring at mine...' If you find any info on it let me know please. All I keep finding is crap on recluses.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 12, 2012)

look here at post 279 (last post by creepa) http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...us-Selenocosmia/page19&highlight=selenocosmia

---------- Post added 06-11-2012 at 11:18 PM ----------

Selenocosmia arndsti ?


----------



## grayzone (Jun 12, 2012)

k, so as some have suggested i have tried tracing the sling back to the OG shipper. (the one who gave it to the person who gave it to me) 
Again, this is what HE said
*"The MC I got was from a person here on the boards. She or I could have mixed it up packing or unpacking. The only other sling it could be is a LP, PZB, N. chromatus, MC, or Chaco. Those were the only ones I had at the time." 
*
He also said this in an email i got this morning 
"*I know you want to find out what the T is,but if was from the batch I sent to* xxxx*, it is something basic and common if it not the MC."*

He is a VERY reputable breeder/dealer with NOTHING BUT positive feedback, and somebody who helped me A LOT in this hobby, so i normally would take his word for it. I just find it hard to believe those choices, as ive had all of those slings A FEW TIMES over lol. the only one ive never seen at this size is PZB , but im 99.999% positive its not one.

Anyways, this is just an update. I will try taking a few NEW pics tonight to see what i can get

BTW in the 2nd quoted email, i did xxxx just to keep things anonymous. I AM truly happy with the trade i did, and this sling was just a side thought bonus.:biggrin:


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 17, 2012)

HI,
I just saw your PM then! At this early stage, unless you ahve the moult, it is too hard to determine a genus, although some of the suggestions already thrown out there might be good ones.

Please wait for the next moult, tn grab it before she/he can chew it up, from there we can determine what it is.

Cheers,
Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm by far not experienced enough to identify that T really, but what throws me off on this thread is the mention of the "blue sheen" and the pictures you took Steve. I'd compare her to THIS, but since you said it has gone back to brown, I'd vote to Chilobrachys, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 18, 2012)

Steve Nunn said:


> HI,
> I just saw your PM then! At this early stage, unless you ahve the moult, it is too hard to determine a genus, although some of the suggestions already thrown out there might be good ones.
> 
> Please wait for the next moult, tn grab it before she/he can chew it up, from there we can determine what it is.
> ...


 will do.. thanks steve


Storm76 said:


> I'm by far not experienced enough to identify that T really, but what throws me off on this thread is the mention of the "blue sheen" and the pictures you took Steve. I'd compare her to THIS, but since you said it has gone back to brown, I'd vote to Chilobrachys, too.


thanks for the reply jan.

This little guy/girl is quite confusing. now that its back to the brownish color without molting it STILL wont eat, and it has kicked up plenty of dirt blocking all the viewing points. Im TEMPTED to fish it out and snap more photos to see any changes, but i KNOW BETTER lol.
I will just wait till next feeding attempt. Any slightest disturbance, the legs poke out up top, so im sure when its hungry ill know:biggrin:
soon as it eats im gonna get a decent photo shoot and hope for some changes in appearance


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 19, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> I'd compare her to THIS, but since you said it has gone back to brown, I'd vote to Chilobrachys, too.


Hi,
In our paper that described _Psednocnemis brachyramosa_, we did discuss that juveniles are laregly brown, with the blue coloration gradually increasing with age. The younger the specimen, the less blue it displays. I would by no means associate it yet with that species, we'd need more data to be sure......but to me, looks like a young _Chilobrachys_ species, but could also belong to _Orphnaecus_, many juveniles I've seen look just like this one....both are EXTREMELY tentative guesses, that is all, the best I could do with the images for now....but I would ask your dealer if they were selling any Philippine or _Chilobrachys_ slings at the time, you may have some luck with that question.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 20, 2012)

grayzone said:


> *"The MC I got was from a person here on the boards. She or I could have mixed it up packing or unpacking. The only other sling it could be is a LP, PZB, N. chromatus, MC, or Chaco. Those were the only ones I had at the time."
> *


 I don't know... your sling screams a baboon spp. of some type like a Chilobrachys or Hysterocrates. I also agree with steve. The blue sheen you describe puzzles me, though. Could have been the flash... (?)

 Cross off a Nhandu, Lasiodora, Eupalaestrus and a Grammostola because I see no urticating hairs on it. I don't know anything about MC, though.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 20, 2012)

i think this link is being overlooked in the 1st post http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz...eh4o1_1280.jpg  check it out..

---------- Post added 06-19-2012 at 09:05 PM ----------

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz...eh4o1_1280.jpg  THIS should work

---------- Post added 06-19-2012 at 09:06 PM ----------

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzpqq9rGJF1r99eh4o1_1280.jpg


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 20, 2012)

grayzone said:


> i think this link is being overlooked in the 1st post http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz...eh4o1_1280.jpg  check it out..
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-19-2012 at 09:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## grayzone (Jun 20, 2012)

even the 3rd one down?? it works for me.. the top 2 dont.. hmm thats strange
either way, it is just a repost to the 6th line down in post 1 of this thread... its in parenthesis


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for contacting me on this issue. From the pictures you have provided in the first post, it does not look like a Maraca cabocla. The M. cabocla exhibits its red coloration (More on the pink side) on the carapace from a very young age. Basically from 3rd instar foward. Heres a picture. You can see its unmistakable if it was a M. cabocla.







Heres a size reference for you at 1". Again it has the red coloration for the carapace and bottom portion of its body. Abdomen is always black.








Hope this helps.

Oh and the Maraca cabocla does not produce any webs.  All the way up to adulthood. It does burrow though but after the 3" mark they stay above ground but like to hide.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks for the reply talon. mine is DEFINITELY not a M cabo.. As i stated, i think that its ow for many reasons, and honestly aside from those photos, i havent seen it much. I am going to dig it up sooner or later and post some updated photos including the eyes and such to help this identification along.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 20, 2012)

To me it looks like a Chilobrachy species. You will know once it hits around the 3" mark. Chilobrachy are burrowers and makes lots of webs!


----------



## grayzone (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah, thats what a ton of others.. as well as i.. think it is. Reminds me of my old fimbriatus without the pretty pattern/coloring  for now its just a light tan/brown (last i saw) .. Once again, back to the drawing board lol. Time will tell


----------



## grayzone (Jun 20, 2012)

alright folks.. just took a look at it today and noticed its freshly molted.. i normally wouldnt handle ANY OW t, or a freshly molted one, but figured i may as well try while this thing is still soft.. 
I was EXTREMELY gentle, despite the fact it was freakin fast as blue lightning

what ya thinking now??
View attachment 105102
View attachment 105103


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

....huh... Still thinking OW burrowing. What kind of shape was the molt in?


----------



## grayzone (Jun 20, 2012)

this thing sure is beautiful.. all I KNOW
View attachment 105104
View attachment 105105
View attachment 105106


----------



## grayzone (Jun 20, 2012)

anybody else thinking male:biggrin:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure why, but im leaning towards C. brachyramosa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 20, 2012)

that would be sweet.. i will post a few more in a couple days after it hardens up. I hope it doesnt go back to tan lol


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 21, 2012)

I still haven't a clue but it's a beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 21, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Not sure why, but im leaning towards C. brachyramosa.


 i found some people who have bred the sp. and sent them links to this via PM.. hopefully i can get an answer from an experienced breeder/owner?
Have you ever had a brachyramosa john?


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 21, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> I'm by far not experienced enough to identify that T really, but what throws me off on this thread is the mention of the "blue sheen" and the pictures you took Steve. I'd compare her to THIS, but since you said it has gone back to brown, I'd vote to Chilobrachys, too.





Steve Nunn said:


> Hi,
> In our paper that described _Psednocnemis brachyramosa_, we did discuss that juveniles are laregly brown, with the blue coloration gradually increasing with age. The younger the specimen, the less blue it displays. I would by no means associate it yet with that species, we'd need more data to be sure......but to me, looks like a young _Chilobrachys_ species, but could also belong to _Orphnaecus_, many juveniles I've seen look just like this one....both are EXTREMELY tentative guesses, that is all, the best I could do with the images for now....but I would ask your dealer if they were selling any Philippine or _Chilobrachys_ slings at the time, you may have some luck with that question.....


I'm PRETTY sure now that IS indeed a Psednocnemis brachyramosa! You luck...%""!"/=?"! !!! That one is STILL on my wishlist...and like Steve said, too, what you described also SOUNDS like that species...so HOPEFULLY you got a VERY lucky deal there!!!!

(That IS at least from comparing pics @ Steve! I'm no expert, but that's my guess based on that last picture, that blueish abdomen make it look VERY similiar to the ones I've seen over here)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 21, 2012)

the legs COULD be a determining factor as well... the segments near the abdomen and the carapace are all way darker then fade as they approach the toes. this thing is awesome lol


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 21, 2012)

grayzone said:


> the legs COULD be a determining factor as well... the segments near the abdomen and the carapace are all way darker then fade as they approach the toes. this thing is awesome lol


Agreed, however all I can say is that it does resemble P. brachyramosa that I've seen sold here. Now if THOSE were correctly labeled / IDed, I can't say for sure. Only that compared to pictures it looks very similiar...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 21, 2012)

it DOES resemble the brachyramosa here in this thread..http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?44582-Genus-Coremiocnemis/page8


is is C. bracyramosa
or is it P. brachyramosa?

either way, its a very good possibility.. with the brown sling stage, then the blues (with darker leg segments nearing the body)..


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 21, 2012)

grayzone said:


> it DOES resemble the brachyramosa here in this thread..http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?44582-Genus-Coremiocnemis/page8
> 
> 
> is is C. bracyramosa
> ...


It's "Psednocnemis brachyramosa" according to Steve's latest Paper. I can send it over to you in case you want to have it? Just PM your email address.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 21, 2012)

k so i was told this by a member whose opinion i value.. Does this sound right "A little id key of Psednocnemis/Coremiocnemis if leg 4 is longer than leg 1 then you have Psednocnemis/Coremiocnemeis."

---------- Post added 06-21-2012 at 01:06 PM ----------

they also said if leg 1 is LONGER than leg 4 then its a Chilo sp. blue?


----------



## grayzone (Jun 21, 2012)

the back legs look about the same length , MAYBE a bit longer, than the first set..  Im excited im getting closer to an id.
This thing DID just bite the plastic deli 3x during the photos.. what a good looking, savage tarantula. its a real BA
View attachment 105126
View attachment 105127


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,
I'm still by no means convinced it's _P.brachyramosa_, can you check the exuvium and try to locate the stridulating organ between the chelicerae and the maxillae?? At that size, if it's _Psednocnemis_, I will be able to tell......I still think it's a _Chilobrachys_ to be honest..........the blue in _C.brachyramosa_ is almost invisible at that size in juvies. In fact, at that size, the first strong signs of blue tend to turn up on the tips of the front pairs of legs with the rest of the spider a cinnamon color, I don't see that in your images, but I see what looks like the coloration of a juvenile _Chilobrachys_, or even _Orphnaecus_.....we need more info...

Steve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks steve..honestly, i gave up on the brachyramosa for the most part as well.. this thing has changed colors AGAIN and looks way diff than the pics posted. I will put new ones up soon. I didnt even think to look for stridulating organs, but will DEFINITELY pay closer attention to the next molt. Thanks for popping back in and lending your opinions/advice. 
Im confident i will get it figured out sooner or later lol.
I will take pics now, and post them if i can fish it out..


----------



## grayzone (Jun 28, 2012)

here is it fully hardened and after its first meal. 
I SWEAR TO GOD this is the fastest t i think ive ever owned (and i have tappies/poeci/obt for comparison) I think im gonna call it  Mystery sp. flash for now:biggrin:

View attachment 105418

View attachment 105419


----------



## grayzone (Jun 28, 2012)

this thing is WAY more blue in pics even without the flash... its more of a gray/brown/drab color in person (even though you still see the blue a tiny bit)
both above photos were just taken tonight, the 2nd one just looks different due to camera flash? Htc amaze has a pretty decent camera:biggrin:


----------



## grayzone (Jun 30, 2012)

and again with the color change

View attachment 105514


probably the LAST pic i post till its next molt.. unless it changes AGAIN:sarcasm:


----------



## wesker12 (Jul 1, 2012)

Dang it's almost like it morphs colors


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jul 1, 2012)

Geez, now it looks more like one of my Aussie exports!! That to me leans it strongly toward _Chilobrachys_, but I wouldn't rule out _Phlogius_ sp. PQ113 (from Australia) either, the similarities are strong, really strong.
Either way you lucked out on a good spider, a fiesty selenocosmiine, I think either _Chilobrachys_ or _Phlogius_, with a big maybe on _Orphnaecus_ as well....
Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmet29992 (Jul 1, 2012)

With it constantly changing colours, I think we should add 'chameleon' into the list of possible options.
Beautiful thing, nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 1, 2012)

Steve Nunn said:


> Geez, now it looks more like one of my Aussie exports!! That to me leans it strongly toward _Chilobrachys_, but I wouldn't rule out _Phlogius_ sp. PQ113 (from Australia) either, the similarities are strong, really strong.
> Either way you lucked out on a good spider, a fiesty selenocosmiine, I think either _Chilobrachys_ or _Phlogius_, with a big maybe on _Orphnaecus_ as well....
> Steve


wow thanks steve. whole NEW t to consider :sarcasm: 
    Seriously though, i know you are the man that could ID this thing, so i take any suggestion you have highly. Chilo was something ive thought of since i very first noticed that this wasn't a M. cabocla. Something about it reminded me of my old fimbriatus, except something was slightly off.. thus, this thread. 
Either way, this was one hell of a free addition and has proved to probably be the most interesting t i have ever owned (i think we all know why)

like i said... that last pic will likely be the last one i take for ID purposes untill its next molt. When the time comes, what are some shots i should be taking that will aid in the ID of this t? i tried eye cluster, and i will look for stridulating organs, but is there ANYTHING else that could narrow it down? i will try to get macros of the furrow/spermatheca too if any is present. The last molt was honestly too small for me to judge comfortably, but im ASSUMING male. with its next molt itll probably be hitting the 3" mark so maybe look alone will give some clues


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jul 1, 2012)

A shot of the inner face of the chelicera would help (looking for "intercheliceral pegs", toward the basal upper inner surface of the chelicera), as well as the shot of the maxillary organ, that 'should' be enough to place it within a genus at least, from there, we can try a few more ideas, and it may look a lot more like it's adult phase by the next moult too.....

Steve


----------



## grayzone (Jul 1, 2012)

thats what im thinking too.. MOST ts ive encountered tend to be adult colorations and such by 3" which this will likely hit. its still scrawny now, but its definitely like 2.5" dls

On a side note, im going to have to go to basic tarantula anatomy lol.. i have no clue what a maxillary organ means, or what the intercheliceral pegs are, but i will do my homework.
Thanks a lot for helping me with this Steve.

will this t always be a burrower? i know chilo's are, but have honestly never researched the Phlogius genera at all, or Orphnaecus (done SOME research on these guys, but nothing extensive.)
this thing DOES have a ton of awesome "wispy" light webbing all over the top of the sub and cool burrows/tunnels that resemble underground wasp nests and such.. it darts out with a quickness to grab prey and drag it down to the maze of tunnels its created


----------



## 8legs2fangs (Jul 1, 2012)

i am by no means an expert, and this is a learning experience for me. but juuuust to throw out a wild card, could it possibly be a haplopelma lividum? since im fairly new to the hobby, the "blue" and OW terrestrial/burrower make my young mind put two and two together and say cobalt blue?? please correct me if im wrong and tell me what makes it NOT be that so that i know for the future
  -Tyler


----------



## grayzone (Jul 1, 2012)

not at all.. H lividium slings look way different, and have a patterened abdomen. Ive never owned lividium or seen a sling, but a quick google search ruled that out a while ago. 
I DID wonder too.. trust me, ive spent a TON of time looking in the pic sections and google images, the problem is there is a TON of sp. that resemble this. Like Steve said, it will likely get its full adult coloration with the next molt so with THAT, and some proper pics i can hopefully get concrete info. For now, im fascinated with it for sheer curiousity sake lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8legs2fangs (Jul 1, 2012)

thankyou


----------



## grayzone (Jul 1, 2012)

steve are the maxillary organs/maxillary lira the little spine like things on the chelicera? im tryin to fig it out, but not finding clear info. I found some good pics, but cant tell exactly what im looking at in some of them

I SEE youre real big on the Australian Invertebrates Forum too


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jul 2, 2012)

Will do my best, the spiky things are probably the cheliceral strikers, these (_P.brachyramosa_):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If you flip the chelicera over, you'll see the prolateral surface, and look for intercheliceral pegs here (_P.brachyramosa_):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And the maxillary lyra is located on the maxillae, the most basal section of the palps, connecting to the sternum. The prolateral maxillary surface is the surface facing the front of the spider, on that surface will be a lyra, if it's a _Chilobrachys_ species, it will look something like this (_C.fimrbiatus_):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

_P.brachyramosa_ have extremely distinctive spermathecae, if they don't look like this, then they aren't _P/brachyramosa_:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and so on and so forth...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone (Jul 2, 2012)

very cool stuff.. i was checking out your site http://www.thedailylink.com/australiantarantulas/index.html as well for any other tips and info i can find. This little bastard already tried biting that one time, so i will definitely be waiting for a molt to get fang pics lol. I COULD try to sedate it with the improvised CO2 chamber, but im scared id hurt it

---------- Post added 07-01-2012 at 09:55 PM ----------

lol.. never even realized that the link to the site i was looking at is in your sig... google sent me to the site.. shows how observant i am


----------



## grayzone (Jul 6, 2012)

just wanted to share this

Today this little thing REALLY lived up to its rep for speed. I took the lid off to give the soil/burrows a light mist and all went well. I then dropped a cricket in, and while reaching for the lid, all i saw was a brown flash zip out of it. i immediately went for the catch cup, but its WAY faster than i. within a blink of an eye it darted UNDERNEATH the table top, jumped/fell (idk) to the kitchen tables bench, ran down to the floor and disappeared. 

I immediately scooted the kitchen table away, moved the tables corner bench, grabbed my trusty flashlight and catch cup and began army crawling across the kitchen floor lol. 
After a minute, i found it near the toe-kick on some cabinets trying to get under the vinyl flooring. I fished him out with a pencil and a Glock catalog i had on my kitchen table and got it in its enclosure. 

It BETTER eat that freakin cricket lol.

On a side note, earlier in this thread i posted a pic of its exuvium. I thought male but being that its 2" or so, its kind of hard to tell without a magnifying glass/microscope. I noticed when i had it in the catch cup that VENTRALLY it looks female. Maybe one day i can ID this thing, and prove it to be a lady.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well im glad you found the little devil lol. I have been there. One of my most rescent tarantulas is probably blown to another state by now, with the storms we had. I have a tip for you. I dont have a scope yet either. Use a clear, or clearish deli cup lid when sexing molts. Spread out the molt after soaking. Then use a thin, small flashlight, (mini mag), turn it on, and slide the end of it under the lid, and point it towards the book lung area. This will light it from underneath, and give you a much better view. I recently discovered this, wish i had thought of it a long time ago lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks john. Never really tried that before, but i got a few tricks similar. this molt was just too small to see anything but a tiny patch. This impending molt will show something when the time comes.. if not ill break out the highschool microscope i "liberated" once upon a time, some 10 years ago lol. 

looks like i got to do a FEW things with its next molt. I also gotta contact the OG seller of this t too, and show him the link to this thread.. hint** he hasnt been around for a long time**


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome. Here is the scope im going to get soon. I freaking love it. Watch the video on it too. --->http://www.walmart.com/ip/Learning-Resources-Twist-Flexible-Digital-Microscope/16609539


----------



## grayzone (Jul 6, 2012)

whoa that is AWESOME. I wonder if it actually works that good though. I actually have an old walmart gift card in my wallet that ive never even used or checked to see how much is on it lol (i , for the most part, HATE Walmart)  
I may have to check it out too..


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah it does look pretty sweet. Im going to have to get one before they dissapear and i cant find one. I love walmart only because its the best we have here. The other is Kmart, and i really hate it. Too high priced, and crappy selection. But yeah im gonna have to order one of those scopes. They look like they would be perfect for everything from sexing, to supermacro pics of spiders, plants, etc. And maybe for recording video of Cyriocosmus mating lol.


----------



## grayzone (Jul 6, 2012)

possibly.. wish it had better than 1.3 megapixel camera, but im sure it will serve its purpose.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 6, 2012)

As far as i know, mp is not entirely what you are after. I have heard that the optical zoom is what gives the camera its quality. But im not 100% sure on that.


----------



## grayzone (Jul 6, 2012)

youre probably right.. its no secret im computer illiterate, and slackin in the technology department too.. I KNO TVs (thanks to COUNTLESS hours shopping for the 2 SMART LEDs i own) lol.
Kind of foolish that im admittedly not that great with computers/tecnology, yet i spent BIG money of 2 smart tvs huh? OH WELL.. anybody wanna trade a tv for a collection? lol


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 6, 2012)

Haha. Im really good with computers, phones, stereos, etc. But i hate the new smart phone and tvs. I mean seriously how much do we need our electronics to do for us. People seriously dont need phones that start their cars, turn their house lights on, call people just by talking to it, or get them a beer.


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 6, 2012)

MP isn't the end all be all in cameras.  If you have a 20 MP camera but crappy optics, you'll end up with a huge fuzz picture.  However, the other way with low MP and awesome optics will give you a highly detailed small(er) picture.  Which is why my 9 MP camera cost me 100 bucks roughly 4 years ago, but my father's 6 MP camera cost roughly 400.  His optics are amazing compared to mine.  

The Hubble has a 16.8 Mp camera in it....not much higher than a high end consumer camera...equivalent or less than some even.  But the optics on it are ASTOUNDING giving us amazing pictures that make all but the most diehard camera nerds with house payment expensive cameras jealous.

In short...if you're zooming in on something really small, Mp don't really matter.  Optics do.



*and just a short addendum:  Digital zoom just enlarges the picture in a manner similar to zooming and cropping in a photo editor.  No gain in detail, just size.  Which is why Optical zoom rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 6, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> or get them a beer.


OH YES we do.. i hate getting up when im trying to relax.:biggrin:


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 7, 2012)

The whole MP debate is complicated. For most digital cameras, higher MP only matters if you're cropping images or you are blowing up images to a large size. In those cases, a significantly higher resolution will be quite noticeable. But the majority of casual photographers do neither of those things. The common digital camera has a high enough resolution that the differences between models is not noticeable except under unique conditions. 

That said, at 1.3 MP, you may see lower image quality (this depends on sensor size as well, so without that information its hard to say). For a scope, I'm sure it'll work very well. It'll probably produce decent enough closeup images for playing around with, but I'm guessing the quality will not be as good as a decent point and shoot with a good macro setting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 7, 2012)

Perhaps you can help me out then. I am wanting to get a nice add on macro lens for my Fujifilm finepix S700, and when i look at pics of them on ebay, i have no clue what to look for. Thanks.





jayefbe said:


> The whole MP debate is complicated. For most digital cameras, higher MP only matters if you're cropping images or you are blowing up images to a large size. In those cases, a significantly higher resolution will be quite noticeable. But the majority of casual photographers do neither of those things. The common digital camera has a high enough resolution that the differences between models is not noticeable except under unique conditions.
> 
> That said, at 1.3 MP, you may see lower image quality (this depends on sensor size as well, so without that information its hard to say). For a scope, I'm sure it'll work very well. It'll probably produce decent enough closeup images for playing around with, but I'm guessing the quality will not be as good as a decent point and shoot with a good macro setting.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm just using my cam, take a macro shot as close as possible and look at it at the comp. Usually works out well (like you've seen with some of the molt pics I posted)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 8, 2012)

I do the same thing also. But sometimes the lighting isnt good enough, or the enclosure or other circumstances wont allow the camera to get close enough. 





Storm76 said:


> I'm just using my cam, take a macro shot as close as possible and look at it at the comp. Usually works out well (like you've seen with some of the molt pics I posted)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 24, 2012)

for anybody who has followed or helped with this thread, i got potentially awesome news

The OG seller who included this as a freebie (pretty sure) to the person who gave this to ME as a freebie just sent me a pm, after a VERY LONG break from AB...

Here is the important part of the pm he sent, which ive copied and pasted:

"I think I will know what your mystery sling is tonight!

I know what happened now and I think you got yourself a rare one! I will let you know if figured out what happened on the mix up."

Hopefully i can get this mystery figured out the easy way    i mean, i love a challenge, but i HATE being in the dark lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8legs2fangs (Jul 24, 2012)

right on brotha! a RARE one oughta be good eh? hopefully its something that will look killer when adult


----------



## grayzone (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks, but honestly i dont care if this thing is rare or common

It came to ME via 2 diff people on here that i consider friends and that i enjoy BSing with.. Plus, it has an amazing personality and has proven to be one of my coolest and most interesting ts.. 
This thing will be with me forever lol. (for those who dont know, i tend to sell/trade ts alot)

---------- Post added 07-24-2012 at 08:15 PM ----------

as far as looks go.. time will tell.. SO FAR it is AMAZING when freshly molted, but it is currently just a brown little ball of legs and fury. Under the right light it has a blue/white sheen to it though. 
I will definitely be keeping this thread alive as long as im in the hobby and showing it off:biggrin:


----------



## tarantulalover9 (Jul 25, 2012)

your description sounds to me like an A. Seemani


----------



## BrettG (Jul 25, 2012)

tarantulalover9 said:


> your description sounds to me like an A. Seemani


Hahahahaha.
No.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jul 25, 2012)

tarantulalover9 said:


> your description sounds to me like an A. Seemani


Except for the fact that it looks nothing like one :sarcasm: Go one or two pages back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 26, 2012)

grayzone said:


> for anybody who has followed or helped with this thread, i got potentially awesome news
> 
> The OG seller who included this as a freebie (pretty sure) to the person who gave this to ME as a freebie just sent me a pm, after a VERY LONG break from AB...
> 
> ...


Nice! Keep us posted, Steven! I'm looking forward to hear what that person finds out...however, I'm gonna stick with my assumption!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 26, 2012)

damn.. i never thought of Aphonopelma:sarcasm:
How couold i have over looked the genera? Anyway, i got another message from the OG seller and this is verbatim
 "Well, the person who I thought I got it from, looked at the pic and said he did not know what it was. So, I really don't know where it came from or what it is. Looks cool though! I can always trade you for the Maraca cobacola! I have a 1+ incher that was supposed to go to xxxx"

SO CLOSE, yet so far. That was a teaser:biggrin: 
Either way, after all ive went through with this t i SURELY wouldnt even trade it for a P. met or anything deemed " the holy grail" ... I dont know what this is, but between attempting to strike me MULTIPLE times in one shot ( i saw it bite 3 or 4 times that one time) , it bolting on me during feeding, and this whole mystery, id have to say this t has proved to be my most INTERESTING tarantula ever.
Constantly gotta be on my toes with this thing. im EXTREMELY grateful this thing made its way to my collection.

---------- Post added 07-25-2012 at 10:01 PM ----------

I will continue to wait patiently for its molt, and then take Steve Nunn's advise. 
I hope my Iphone can take good enough pics, or that i can somehow acquire a better digi camera before that happens. 

Between now and then, anybody else is MORE THAN WELCOMED to add their .02$ (so long as theyve actually READ this thread, and they are EXPERIENCED enough to answer or help.. )

Until later guys... thanks for following

---------- Post added 07-25-2012 at 10:06 PM ----------




BrettG said:


> Hahahahaha.
> No.





hamhock 74 said:


> Except for the fact that look at nothing like one :sarcasm: Go one or two pages back.


 thanks you guys for leaving the comments VERY SHORT but very "to the point"
Im sure Tlover didnt read this entire thread, rather just spouted off some mis info ... I would really like to get this t Id, and if people start flaming random guesses that will assuredly never happen. 
For any OTHER potential readers, please dont start OR ENTERTAIN a flame war in this thread. 
Thanks in advance



tarantulalover9 said:


> your description sounds to me like an A. Seemani

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 14, 2012)

alright folks.. i hate to keep bringin this thread up (even IF it is kind of fun doing this guessing game routine) but i just checked up on this thing, and it is looking pretty grayish/blackish in its entirety. Between this, and the fact that it only KILLED its last prey offering, id assume a molt is coming . Its last molt was 6/20.2012, and youve seen the changes it made with THAT molt. 
I WILL be posting pics of the blueISH/blackISH/gray tonight, (never seen a t that is brown, then turns to these colors before.. its CRAZY) and i will certainly be hoping for some pics of its molt to help aid in its identification. 
I hope my camera (iphone... W/macro lense attachment) will be able to get me a proper set of pics)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hate to say it, but you might have to let it bite you, then compare the effects in the bite reports, and possibly get a ID that way .


----------



## grayzone (Aug 14, 2012)

lol.. that would be a vague way to fig it out.. 
At this point, id ALMOST be game to try it.. after all, it cant kill me :biggrin:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha i know. Figure that might be the only way lol. Alot of those asian and aussie terrestrials/fossorials look alike. It could be Selenocosmia, just as easy as it could be Phlogius. I think at this point your best bet would be to just send it to me. Ill love it no matter what it is .


----------



## grayzone (Aug 14, 2012)

no way lol.. this thing is a keeper no matter what;P


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 14, 2012)

I totally understand that bro. You really need to get a molt sent out to Steve Nunn though.


----------



## Nikki1984 (Aug 14, 2012)

Can't wait for the next molt! Tell it to hurry up already.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 14, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> I totally understand that bro. You really need to get a molt sent out to Steve Nunn though.


 Lol.. IDK about shipping to Australia. I do have a good plan though.. Pm coming your way


----------



## grayzone (Aug 18, 2012)

god damn it..  its finally happened.. 
I lost a spider.. while taking the lid off for photos this thing BOLTED (again, faster than any t ive ever seen/encountered) out of its deli (which was INSIDE a larger plastic tub) and ran and fell off the kitchen table. It ran off the bench seating, and hit the floor before i could even get out of my chair.

Ive tore off the back of the fridge, checked all my shipping boxes and misc packaging stuff under the bench, and searched the lower cabinets toe kicks.

Ive searched literally EVERYWHERE in the vicinity, but have found NO SPIDER. 

I think it MAY be under the fridge where i cant get to. 


I swore this would never happen to me, but it truly CAN happen to anybody if the t sees a chance. 

If not found by tonight, i will clamp a heat light to the bench pointing toward the floor. Place out the water dish, and boil a pot of coffee.. I WILL get this awesome, FAST AS HELL, colorful mystery back.. I WILL NOT be defeated by a spider.. MARK MY WORDS


----------



## Legion09 (Aug 18, 2012)

grayzone said:


> god damn it..  its finally happened..
> I lost a spider.. while taking the lid off for photos this thing BOLTED (again, faster than any t ive ever seen/encountered) out of its deli (which was INSIDE a larger plastic tub) and ran and fell off the kitchen table. It ran off the bench seating, and hit the floor before i could even get out of my chair.
> 
> Ive tore off the back of the fridge, checked all my shipping boxes and misc packaging stuff under the bench, and searched the lower cabinets toe kicks.
> ...


LOL....coffee may be in order....I'd come help if I could...good luck man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Aug 18, 2012)

grayzone said:


> I think it MAY be under the fridge where i cant get to.


Can you not move your fridge? If it's under there it will likely bolt again, but at least you'll know. My fridge may not move easily, but it does move...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 18, 2012)

That sucks bro. Just flip the fridge over on its side really fast and start grabbing at anything that comes running out. Dont let that thing dissapear.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 18, 2012)

Shell said:


> Can you not move your fridge? If it's under there it will likely bolt again, but at least you'll know. My fridge may not move easily, but it does move...


yeah, it WILL get moved lol.. Im just buying time (keeping an eye on the floor where it landed/ fridge area) till somebody gets here to see where this thing bolts .. an extra eye may come in handy..
This thing is VERY fast.. no joke.. WAY faster than Tappie, obt, poeci etc. 

I am about to clear the fridge out, and soon as my gf is here, i will be fridge tippin (they sleep standing up) 

I THINK i was just about to send it off to another member too for a photo shoot. If all fails, i will play "tweaker" and crawl around the house with flashlights tonight. 

As a side question, do you think that an OW t that small can harm a cat or either of my dogs? I think it will likely stay in whatever hole its in, i just would hate for it to attack a different animal

---------- Post added 08-18-2012 at 04:32 PM ----------

My remaining pitbull is VERY good at sniffin out rogue crickets and attempting to play with them.. I DO NOT want her stumbling across this tarantula


----------



## Shell (Aug 18, 2012)

I would think at the size they are that your dogs would likely be ok if they got tagged (they likely would feel like crap, but survive). Not knowing what genus the spider is, and exactly how potent it's venom is, I would be concerned regarding the cat though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 18, 2012)

i secretly hate the cat anyways

---------- Post added 08-18-2012 at 06:35 PM ----------

:sneaky: lol.. j/k that would be bad


----------



## Terry D (Aug 18, 2012)

Gray, Well, I just spent the last 20 or so minutes speed-reading (if you could call it that) through this entire thread and went from hmm?........cool.......awesome!.......... to damn!! Hope you get your old world speed demon back soon- and in good shape!!

Best of luck to ya!

T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikki1984 (Aug 19, 2012)

grayzone said:


> As a side question, do you think that an OW t that small can harm a cat or either of my dogs? I think it will likely stay in whatever hole its in, i just would hate for it to attack a different animal
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-18-2012 at 04:32 PM ----------
> 
> My remaining pitbull is VERY good at sniffin out rogue crickets and attempting to play with them.. I DO NOT want her stumbling across this tarantula


if it is indeed a Phlogius sp. it can be bad news for the kitty according to the venom studies that I have read on crassipes anyway. Regardless, I hope you find the great mystery spider of 2012.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidsrva (Aug 19, 2012)

this thread rules - up until it got away

srry dood

probably Phlogius grayzonius or Chilobrachys grayzonius

maybe it can impregnate itself and soon you'll have them all over your house.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 19, 2012)

ok. i set out the heat lights pointing to the floor in the area it escaped, i laid out some water dishes, and i plan to sit back and wait. Im one hell of a fishermen and patience CAN be my virtue when im attempting to catch something

I have contemplated doubling up a less sticky tape, and sticking them all over the linoleum floor around the fridge, the cabinets, the kitchen table, and the areas the heat lamp is. Hopefully the t will come out, and get stuck to some of the tape (much like rats in those tape traps) ..
At this point, i dont care if it loses a leg or two.. hell even a few.. I have no problem nursing it back to health via prekilled crix and constant supervision.
It would suck that the t would have to endure it, but it will CERTAINLY die sooner or later if not caught.

---------- Post added 08-18-2012 at 10:19 PM ----------

Anybody have other ideas other than what i got planned? USUALLY i see arboreal and terrestrial ts escaping and read THOSE threads.. Not too many fossorial sp. escaping it seems.. IDK HOW with THIS thing being so GOD DAMN fast.. If found, i will definitely be recording it to show im not lying or exaggerating.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 19, 2012)

My only escapee has been an H. gigas.  Not sure how long it was out to be honest (since I didn't know it had escaped til I saw it, being a burrower and all), but oddly enough, I found it in the upper part of the bathroom door frame.  Mine may have done that just out of pure coincidence, but I would look in the higher areas, too.  Many tend to build their burrows in a hillside, so it may not be too odd an idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 19, 2012)

noted.. SO FAR im assuming it hasnt made it out the kitchen.. Im willing to bet its STILL wherever it was.. 
I sort of checked under fridge, and plan on doing so in morning (stripping whole kitchen if needed) 
So far ive done this
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 107232
View attachment 107233
View attachment 107234

	

		
			
		

		
	
... BTW, ive since added more tape (also, forgive the mess, its dustbunnies from under the fridge

Again, this tape is NOT TOO sticky, but im certain the adhesive will slow it down.. MAY test it with a moth or mosquito from outside if i can catch it.. the bait in the tape may even help lure it out


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 19, 2012)

grayzone said:


> god damn it..  its finally happened..
> I lost a spider.. while taking the lid off for photos this thing BOLTED (again, faster than any t ive ever seen/encountered) out of its deli (which was INSIDE a larger plastic tub) and ran and fell off the kitchen table. It ran off the bench seating, and hit the floor before i could even get out of my chair.


That -sucks-, Steven! Just goes to show dealing with spiders that fast is better in a wide open enviroment with only a few set up hiding spots (towels) or in the bathtub...I'm REALLY hoping you'll find it alive!


----------



## grayzone (Aug 19, 2012)

yeah... i know bro.  I guess the measures i went through just werent enough. I mean, its deli INSIDE a foot deep bin SOUNDED like i woulda had time.
the thing jetted from under the sub, and onto the kitchen floor in literally the blink of an eye.. 
i mean, up and out, and 6-8 feet away in NO TIME. 

Its shown me its speen before, but NOTHING like that.  All my tape didnt work YET either.. i DID actually catch a moth though:biggrin:

I lined a few rows all the way across the floor separating the kitchen from the living room, so im FAIRLY certain its still in the kitchen. I guess i have to tear it apart today. I stayed up till 3am checking in with a flashlight periodically, but had no luck. I think premolt may make it harder lol. Wont be coming out to eat.

I DO think it a possibility its still in the fridge area though. As you see, its completely encircled in tape, and it provides the warmest, and dampest (likely near the drip tray underneath .. ill have to check harder) spot in the kitchen.


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 19, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if it went IN there from the bottom to be honest...or in one of the cracks on the side of the room wandering UNDER the floor maybe....really hope you get the little bugger back!


----------



## grayzone (Aug 19, 2012)

ive checked all the toe kicks, but a moving target is hard to hit , ya know what i mean?
Any place that has opportunities to ESCAPE the kitchen is lined in tape, which after seeing the moth, would SURELY hold it down. (again, i dont condone the use of tape near a tarantulas enclosure in ANY way, but in THIS case its worth a shot) If i check on the tape traps frequently enough i can surely keep the t alive. 
I will be giving it a real DEEP search today, seeing how yesterday proved to be a waste of time


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 19, 2012)

grayzone said:


> ive checked all the toe kicks, but a moving target is hard to hit , ya know what i mean?
> Any place that has opportunities to ESCAPE the kitchen is lined in tape, which after seeing the moth, would SURELY hold it down. (again, i dont condone the use of tape near a tarantulas enclosure in ANY way, but in THIS case its worth a shot) If i check on the tape traps frequently enough i can surely keep the t alive.
> I will be giving it a real DEEP search today, seeing how yesterday proved to be a waste of time


That room has plenty of cracks and other spaces where a small T like that one can hide, plus it could've already ventured into another room, or even out of the window - despite the assumption it's still in there. I so hope you find that little bugger, still would love to know what species is for real in the end...


----------



## grayzone (Aug 19, 2012)

yeah, pretty crappy. I know there are TONS of possibilities, but HOPEFULLY ..
The kitchen has plenty of hiding, but with the almost constant supervision of that room/threshold between two rooms, and my dogs/staying up late in that room, and the fact that the sling is in premolt, im ASSUMING it has not left.

If i never find it, oh well.. it happens. I DO really like this spider tho so i will try my best to hunt it down. Between all the escape threads ive ever seen, and my observation of t behavior over the past two years, i HOPE i come out with another t on the shelf:biggrin:


----------



## Nikki1984 (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know if it works with Ts but it's worth a shot, in my feeder insect bin I have a thin layer of petroleum jelly along the top couple of inches of the inside wall to prevent escapes. Even with a lid I have caught a dozen true spiders that go in for a quick meal and can't get out again...


----------



## web eviction (Aug 19, 2012)

Best of luck man I hope you find it !
Last one I had bolt was C. darlingi about the same size as yours, ran to the edge of the bench and was gone! I hunted for half an hour looking every where ! Thought it was long gone for sure then my 6 yr old daughter comes in the room and says daddy you made a mess ! I said I know sweet I lost a spider would you help me find it ? She seriously looked at me like I was stupid and said Oh daddy it's on your back silly... And she walked out. Sure enough I walked to the mirror turned around and here sits the little bugger right between my shoulders!! Felt pretty dumb after that lol it had to have been there the whole time !


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 19, 2012)

web eviction said:


> Best of luck man I hope you find it !
> Last one I had bolt was C. darlingi about the same size as yours, ran to the edge of the bench and was gone! I hunted for half an hour looking every where ! Thought it was long gone for sure then my 6 yr old daughter comes in the room and says daddy you made a mess ! I said I know sweet I lost a spider would you help me find it ? She seriously looked at me like I was stupid and said Oh daddy it's on your back silly... And she walked out. Sure enough I walked to the mirror turned around and here sits the little bugger right between my shoulders!! Felt pretty dumb after that lol it had to have been there the whole time !


Thanks - that made me smile!


----------



## grayzone (Aug 19, 2012)

Nikki1984 said:


> I don't know if it works with Ts but it's worth a shot, in my feeder insect bin I have a thin layer of petroleum jelly along the top couple of inches of the inside wall to prevent escapes. Even with a lid I have caught a dozen true spiders that go in for a quick meal and can't get out again...


my dogs are NOT smart enough to NOT eat it lol. Maybe i would try it if i KNEW where the t was, or in a bin for future photo shoots..

---------- Post added 08-19-2012 at 11:00 AM ----------




web eviction said:


> Best of luck man I hope you find it !
> Last one I had bolt was C. darlingi about the same size as yours, ran to the edge of the bench and was gone! I hunted for half an hour looking every where ! Thought it was long gone for sure then my 6 yr old daughter comes in the room and says daddy you made a mess ! I said I know sweet I lost a spider would you help me find it ? She seriously looked at me like I was stupid and said Oh daddy it's on your back silly... And she walked out. Sure enough I walked to the mirror turned around and here sits the little bugger right between my shoulders!! Felt pretty dumb after that lol it had to have been there the whole time !


 im sure that was an interesting experience. I will admit i DID get a little freaked TWICE while looking yesterday.. I was digging through styro lined boxes full of newspaper and i must have misplaced a paintbrush in one previously. It touched my hand and i freaked out.
Also, when lookin around the fridge a dust bunny rolled up my arm and scared the crap outta me.

I dont know if i was actually SCARED, or that was just a combo of adrenaline mixed with eagerness to catch the t.. After seeing that one fly away i have a WHOLE new respect for speed


Anyways, chugging a 20oz redbull now.. about to start re decorating the kitchen haha

---------- Post added 08-19-2012 at 12:17 PM ----------

ok, so i have just stripped the fridge inside and out, i have pulled apart the stove/oven, and have searched all the toe kicks and lips/cracks crevices in the kitchen. I AM NOT DONE yet, but more like posting during a break. I will be spending all day looking for this thing


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 9, 2012)

Still playing hide and seek?


----------



## ragnarokxg (Sep 10, 2012)

Any update about this t. Really would like to know what happened. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dactylus (Nov 4, 2012)

Hindsight is 20/20 but if you ever recapture this spider you should ALWAYS have it's container inside a much larger and taller container every time that you open it up.  That way if it bolts you will still have it within another enclosure.  This method is the one that I always use when dealing with fast spiders...  

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Nov 4, 2012)

grayzone said:


> god damn it..  its finally happened..
> I lost a spider.. while taking the lid off for photos this thing BOLTED (again, faster than any t ive ever seen/encountered) out of its deli (which was INSIDE a larger plastic tub) and ran and fell off the kitchen table. It ran off the bench seating, and hit the floor before i could even get out of my chair.


I believe GZ states he DID have the ts enclosure INSIDE a larger plastic tub?? I took the liberty to highlight his quote

BTW.. any update Gray?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dactylus (Nov 4, 2012)

LoadedPalps said:


> I believe GZ states he DID have the ts enclosure INSIDE a larger plastic tub?? I took the liberty to highlight his quote
> 
> BTW.. any update Gray?


Wow, you're right, he states that his container was inside a larger plastic tub.  I wonder if it was also in a a taller tub?  You really need that extra height sometimes when dealing with spiders that motor.  I used to occasionally have to "chase spiders down" until I started placing the housing container within an even larger and TALLER container for those special escape artists.

I hope that you find the escapee!  Good luck!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 4, 2012)

Steven has been absent for a few months. Not sure why, wish i could get hold of him somehow. Hope he is ok.


----------



## advan (Nov 4, 2012)

LoadedPalps said:


> BTW.. any update Gray?


You should know Steven.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Insert "OP will surely deliver" meme here*


----------

